# tiling backerboard



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

hi all i am needing to tile two stud walls for a shower so obviously it needs to be waterproof and fully sealed, for this job in the uk i would just use the normal cement based backerboard specific for the job but as yet i have not seen any here in pt, does anyone have any solutions or alternatives?
thanks in advance


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Waterproof plasterboard available here
Placa cartoa-gesso WA BA 13 Hidrofuga


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

Do you mean the green coloured one which is moisture resistant?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The specs of WA BA 13 state suitable for bathrooms, showers, never had a problem with it


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks canoe man is it widely available do you know? Ie local builders merchant, Leroy etc


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Leroy certainly but local suppliers/builders merchants should have it


----------



## adiep (Jan 10, 2010)

canoeman said:


> Leroy certainly but local suppliers/builders merchants should have it


How did this go? Im after the same.. from what I read the green board is plasterboard with waxed paper, not as waterproof as actual cement board.

Anyone know where to find the cement board?


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

I need some too, I'll keep a look out.


----------

